# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te dallojme cookies spiune webbags qe raportojne faqet qe shohim

## benseven11

Shume faqe dhe adresa ne internet mbartin ne dizenjon e tyre grafika imazhe fotografi qe fusin cookies spiune ne kompjuter dhe raportojne tek serveri i faqes,identitetin e kompjuterit IP numrin, oren etj duke krijuar mundesi per te derguar me vone reklama dhe emaila te padeshiruar
Nje program qe mund ti identifikojeketo cookies spiune ose tracking cookies eshte Bagnozis v 1.3 nga Fondacioni i privacise
Programi rri ne pergjim dhe tregon menjehere cilat imazhe dhe grafika kane cookies spiune ne nje faqe
Programi nuk bllokon keto cookies,ai vetem identifikon dhe ti tregon ne ekran
Qe ky program te funksionoje plotesisht duhet qe cookie settings ne browser lart ne Tools/internet options/privaci /cookie settings te jete jo ne nivel maximal.por ne nivel mesatar dmth kompjuteri te lejoje futjen e cookies ne pergjithsi
adresa e programit http://www.bugnosis.org
link instalimi  http://www.bugnosis.org/download.html
programi ska fytyre qendron ne pergjim dhe nxjerr grafikat spiune dhe sinjalizon
per cdo faqe qe shikon dhe qe ka cookies spiune 
ne shume raste faqet ne internet me grafika te tilla spiune lidhen  automatikisht me adresa te tjera  faqesh spyware si dhe shfaqin  reklama
====
 program te tjera te ngjashem 
IDcide personal privacy
te ndihmon jo vetem te dallosh cookies spiune por edhe ti bllokosh
http://www.idcide.com/pages/per_intro.htm
ATT Privacy Bird
http://privacybird.com/
si dhe i famshmi Proxomitron
http://www.proxomitron.info/files/index.shtml

----------


## good devil

une kam nje program spybot search & destroy... dhe ky kap shumicat e ktyre cookies qe po thua ti... it's not perfect

----------


## Mister Enigma

Po pra, edhe unë e përdor Spybot - Search & Destroy dhe përveç tij edhe Ad-Aware. Këto tëe dyja programe kujdesen për cookie-t sa herë që bëj skenimin e tyre. Mendoj se janë shume efikase që të dyja.

----------


## Sherri

un kam spy-bot qe shumicen e cookies(tracing) dhe spyware i kap.pastaj si primar perdor.weebroot spysweeper.eshte shume i mire se funksionin tamam si active shield e nji antivirusi.sa here qe del ndonej spyware ne pc te lajmeron sic ndodh me viruset nga antivirus program.spysweeper ne fakt eshte me lek dhe do nji serial.them ta vendos tek nenforumi e 'te rejat e fundit' sepse ka dale nji version i ri dhe do i jap dhe serialin atij qe i intereson.
mua per vete me pelqen se me ka kap shumicen e spyware dhe psh:
ato spyware qe perpiqen te ndryshojne faqen kryesore te internet explorer.
shume shpejt do publikoj link qe ta beni download,mendoj se do ju ndihmoj dhe ju

----------

